# FCS/Sayoc Kali Greensboro, NC Seminar!!



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

With great honor, I would like to invite all of you to my group's first seminar in Greensboro, NC!!!

We will be hosting Master Ray Dionaldo of Filipino Combat Systems (FCS)!!!

Some of the topics to be covered are (will depend on time):

- FCS knife concepts
- Cane and ground submissions
- Kerambit knife concepts
- Espada Y Daga
- Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi combat applications
- Sikaran
- Sayoc Whip demo

September 21st, 22nd, 2002
YWCA of Greensboro, NC
1 YWCA Place
Greensboro, NC 27401

Cost is $75.00 for both days or $50.00 for each individual day.
Everyone is welcome to attend regardless of rank or experience!!!

Saturday, September 21st
---------------------------------
11:00 am - 12:00pm - Registration
12:00 pm -   4:00pm - Seminar

Sunday, September 22nd
--------------------------------
12:00 pm -   4:00pm - Seminar

Contact Harold Evans
---------------------------
Home: 336-375-7367 (leave message)
Work:919-991-7233
mail_harold@yahoo.com
YWCA: 336-273-3461

Training knives and arnis sticks will be available for sale!!!  No video taping will be allowed however tapes of the event will be available for sale.

Master Dionaldo is ranked as one of the top three instructors in SAYOC KALI-SILAK under Tuhon Christopher Sayoc as a Lakan Walo Guro (Level 8 Instructor) and is the founder of FCS.  Sayoc Kali is one of the top blade-oriented martial arts!!!  So, if you would like to learn about knife self-defense or self-preservation, here is a great opportunity to add to your skill set!

With over twenty years of experience in the martial arts, Ray has a diverse and impressive background in various disicplines.  Here are some of Ray's other credentials:

MODERN ARNIS 
Instructor: Professor Remy Presas 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

SAYOC KALI 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Baltazar "Bo" Sayoc 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / STRATEGIC KNIFE DEFENSE 
Instructor: Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI / KALI OLYMPIC COMMITTEE 
Instructor: Master Bjin Lateef Mateen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

PAMBUAN ARNIS TULISAN 
Instructor: Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan 
Rank: Guro 

ANCIENT ARTS ACADEMY 
Instructor: Lakan Guro Eric Porschen 
Rank: Lakan Isa 

WU MING TAO CHUAN FA 
Instructor: Sifu Jim Bryan 
Rank: Black Sash 

SHOTOKAN KARATE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

DILLMAN KARATE INSTITUTE 
Instructor: Sensei Larry Stone 
Rank: Ni-Dan 

WADO-RYU KARATE 
Instructor: Shihan Mark Cody 
Rank: Sho-Dan 

1983-1990, nationally ranked full-contact stick fighting competitor.

Come lets train together!!!!

Thanks,

HaroldE (Palusut)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2002)

What exactly is the difference if any between Sayoc Kali and "SAYOC KALI-SILAK"? I know there are three stages of Sayoc Kali, but are these different arts all together?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Arnisador,

I am not a student directly in the Sayoc-Kali system but I found the definition at their website:http://www.sayoc.com/faq.htm.

It appears that it is the second level of instruction for their system. It appears to be based on counter-offensive strategies.

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2002)

I wonder what it means then:


> Master Dionaldo is ranked as one of the top three instructors in SAYOC KALI-SILAK under Tuhon Christopher Sayoc as a Lakan Walo Guro (Level 8 Instructor)



Does it mean he has not yet started the third level? I've heard nothing but great things about Mr. Dionaldo and am not questioning his background--this issue has come up before with Sayoc Kali and I'm curious how it works.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> ...


 Is this the Downtown YWCA  next to the public library and across from cultural center?
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Arnisador,

From talking with Ray, Silak is the counter-offensive for knife and empty-hand attacks.  The basic system and Silak comprises the most comprehensive curriculum of the Sayoc-Kali system.

Bakal - is a specialty within the Sayoc-Kali system.  It does not necessary supercede but compliments the first two levels.  It includes the projectile arts and quick-drawing/deployment methods among other things.

It can be equated to the bullwhip specialty or Kerambit, it is seperate yet compliments the prior knowledge base.  Ray has received training and uses those techniques from time to time however, he concentrates on the Silak portion for now.

I hope that I made this more clearer.  I am sure that it may contain some significant omissions, oversights, or generalizations but again, I am not that familiar with the Sayoc-Kali system.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

Just talked with Ray Dionaldo, this seminar will cover alot of Sayoc-Kali knife techniques and kerambit training!!!  Please see initial post for seminar details.

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * Is this the Downtown YWCA  next to the public library and across from cultural center?
> Sincerely, In Humility;
> Chiduce! *



Hi Chiduce,

Curtesy and respect to you!

Yes it is. Everyone is welcome to attend!!!  The information concerning the seminar is included in the initial post.

This is not the first North Carolina appearance for Ray.  My instructor, Sifu/Guro David Ng of Raleigh, NC has hosted him for about 2 years with the last successful event being April 2002. 

He and Ray have gracious allowed me to introduce FCS/Sayoc-Kali to the Greensboro area for the first time.  I teach Modern Arnis and Ray's FCS Kali at the YWCA of Greensboro on Thursday nights 6:30 pm to 7:30 pm.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 15, 2002)

Flyer:
------
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/mail_harold/lst?.dir=/Flyers&.src=ph&.view=

Directions:
-------------
http://www.ywcagsonc.org/Map and Directions.htm#From Raleigh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2002)

Mod Note - I combined the discussion from several forums into this thread to make it easier for folks to follow and find the info.  Duplicate posts were removed, but everything else should be here.

Thank you Palusut for sharing this event..it sounds like a lot of fun..wish I could make it.

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2002)

We will be hosting Master Ray Dionaldo in Greensboro next Saturday and Sunday, September 21st and 22nd, 2002.

Please see previous post for details or contact me with the information below:

Guro Harold Evans
Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy
mail_harold@yahoo.com
336-375-7367

We are going to have an awesome time training, join us!!!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> 
> *We will be hosting Master Ray Dionaldo in Greensboro next Saturday and Sunday, September 21st and 22nd, 2002.
> 
> ...



You lucky dog.  Have fun!

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 22, 2002)

September 22nd, 2002

Hello Everyone,

My group's first hosting of a seminar was a success!!!  There were 31 seminar participates with no injuries!!!

Ray Dionaldo did an excellent job presenting in the formal seminar Sayoc-Kali knife theories and applications, Kerambit applications, Modern Arnis Tapi-Tapi combat applications, palusut techniques, cane submissions, knife-tapping/hubod isolations, Espada Y Daga, Sikaran and knife impaling using the Professor's dumog set, and much, much more!!!

The informal training, which I invited to any interested willing seminar participant at no additional cost, included Ray's required stick forms for FCS Kali, broken six-count (Espada Y Daga) sombrada, abanico sombrada, Sayoc Whip, and much, much more.

Some awesome information has been captured on tape and will eventually be available for sale.  The seminar tape will contain some incredible kerambit techniques and applications.

The private taping, however, will be for sale exlusively for FCS members only that desire a reference guide for basic instructor and higher certification.

Finally, many thanks to the people who helped me put together this first successful attempt of sponsoring a seminar: Ray Dionado, Rico Cortez (Ray's Uki), Lyndon Johnson, Eric Bullock,  Roland Rivera, and David Ng.

Much thanks to all of the participants who represented North Carolina, Virginia, and Stan (from Alabama), the Raleigh crew, and especially, my personal students who attended.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans
Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy
Greensboro, NC
mail_harold@yahoo.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 23, 2002)

Palisut,

Congratulations on the turnout, sounds like you had a great time!  Sorry we couldn't make it.  Let me know when the tapes are available.  Any chance they'll be on DVD?  If not VHS is good, and how much?  

Andy


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2002)

I may be interested in that as well!

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi Andy, Cthulhu,

Good hearing from you guys!!!

We had a blast.  I will let you know when the tapes will be available.  Ray was so excited about what was captured that he wants these tapes to supercede all of the previous tapes for FCS-Kali as well as wanting them to be the source for knife/kerambit applications.

Get your bags packed for a change of scenery, we might have an FCS Gathering in North Carolina one day...from palm trees to pine needles:.

Talk to you guys later,

Palusut


----------

